# Chicken Wings



## The Reaper ! (Oct 1, 2004)

I was just reading some post on this sight where some of the posters were recommending store bought spaghetti sauces . I normally cannot stand the taste of store bought sauces of any kind  . That said I was in Costco a while back and I saw this jerk sauce in a 48 ounce bottle (liquid) , it wasn't cheap around $8 if I remember correctly . I don't normally buy things like this unless they come recommended because they normally just wind up in the garbage . This was one of those one in a hundred or so that actually taste great . The name of the sauce is " Johnny's Jamaica Sweet Hot & Crazy Dressing & Marinade" . So far I have used it as a barbeque type sauce on the grill and the other day I baked some chicken wings in the oven then after 1/2 hour I stuck them under the broiler to crispin them up . I then put them in a large stainless steal bowl along with the sauce and tossed them with the sauce right out of the bottle . That and some fresh Italian bread from the bakery and they were great . I am sure that the sauce would also be great on any chicken from the grill or out of the oven . It really wakes up that dead chicken ! LOTS AND LOTS OF FLAVOR The Reaper !


----------

